# Hunter's Safety for Kids



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm going to have all my kids go through Hunter's Safety. I'll probably do the online version because I can't imagine my 10, 7 and 5 year olds going through multiple 3-hour in person classes. I know DWR has three resources for online hunter safety. Anyone have experience with any of these? Any of them more kid-friendly than others? 

I wish things were like they were when I was growing up in Louisiana. Hunter safety was part of our junior high curriculum. You had no choice, but to go through it. I wish we'd do the same in Utah, but I can imagine this would cause problems among "some" parents.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My 10 year old just completed the course, we did the in person class but the instructor strongly suggested/encouraged that students supplement with the hunter-ed.com (2nd one listed on the DWR website) course.

The in-person class was great. The instructor had a Conservation Officer come one night and talk about all the crazy ways he's caught people poaching and hunting illegally, how they use social media now to catch people, and just told some other cool stories. My son walked away with the impression that if you do something illegal they may not get you right away, but they will get you... which left quite the impression on his 10 year old mind. Classes were twice a week for two weeks and the longest lasted maybe 2 hours... with most of it watching safety videos or doing situational role play stuff... so it never got to be too much for most of the kids from what I could tell.

I'll be doing the same with all my other kids and having them take the in person class supplemented with the online material. My son aced the written exam and showed great composure at the range... he had a great experience.


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

All three of the courses contain pretty much the same content. The difference is in how they are presented. 

The Hunteredcourse.com($13) you go through at the pace of the course. Meaning you follow along with the video presentation and click and interact when needed. 

The other two you have more control over the pace of the course and what you click on and what not. They both have the ability to narrate what is on the page for those that may struggle with reading. The Hunter-ed course can also be narrated in Spanish.

All good courses just depends on preference of student learning style.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

derekp1999 said:


> My 10 year old just completed the course, we did the in person class but the instructor strongly suggested/encouraged that students supplement with the hunter-ed.com (2nd one listed on the DWR website) course.


This is great feedback. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

pdogger said:


> The Hunteredcourse.com($13) you go through at the pace of the course. Meaning you follow along with the video presentation and click and interact when needed.


Awesome. I was curious why that one was so much cheaper. Thank you!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Two of my kids used https://www.huntercourse.com. I thought the course was great, I'd recommend it. Lots of videos and animations.

It was great to have something worthwhile to keep them busy during the summer or when they are off-track. I had them go through the entire course twice to make sure they learned the material.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

brisket said:


> Two of my kids used https://www.huntercourse.com. I thought the course was great, I'd recommend it. Lots of videos and animations.
> 
> It was great to have something worthwhile to keep them busy during the summer or when they are off-track. I had them go through the entire course twice to make sure they learned the material.


+1 great video instruction. you can go at your own pace. My 9 yr. old son did great with it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> I wish things were like they were when I was growing up in Louisiana. Hunter safety was part of our junior high curriculum. You had no choice, but to go through it. I wish we'd do the same in Utah, but I can imagine this would cause problems among "some" parents.


Funny that there it was in Jr High and here a kindergartner can take the course.....

I sent each of my kids thru a classroom course when they were 11. I liked that they see other kids are doing it to. There was personal interaction and questions were encouraged. The instructor makes the class a success or not and the instructor at the Orem Rec Center was well worth the drive and time commitment. My kids talked about how they enjoyed taking the class with other kids, too. For us, there is no substitute to a personal interaction.

..


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

My dad and I are instructors in Utah Valley. The majority of the class members are 8-14 years old and i don't think we have ever had anyone looking like they were not engaged or interested in what they were learning. I like the in person classes for all of the hands on experiences and roll plays. We have a night that we bring in allot of antlers, pelts, skulls and taxidermy the the kids absolutely love to look at and touch.


----------

